#  Alternativmedizin >   Was haltet ihr denn von Akupunktur? >

## BenjaXXL

Wollte mal wissen was ihr so von Akupunktur haltet? 
Carlos

----------


## StarBuG

Deine Frage ist sehr allgemein. 
Ich denke Akupunktur hat durchaus seine Berechtigung.
Ich selber habe es noch nicht ausprobiert aber die Wirkung wurde ja in mehreren Studien nachgewiesen. 
Wobei ich glaube, dass ein großer Teil der Wirkung durch den Placeboeffekt hervorgerufen wird. 
Akupunktur wird in Deutschland in der Bevölkerung allgemein als wirksam angesehen, und das kann die tatsächliche Wirkung durchaus positiv beeinflussen (Placebo). 
Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Akupunktur nur auf dem Placeboeffekt basiert, aber ich denke er spielt eine große Rolle bei der Wirkung. 
Es gab mal eine Studie, in der die eine Gruppe an richtigen Akupunkturpunkten Nadeln gesetzt bekommen haben, und bei der Kontrollgruppe wurden die Nadeln wahllos gesetzt.
Beide Gruppen hatten am Ende den gleichen Effekt. 
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. 
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## Sonnenblume

Huhu 
Also ich hab Akupunktur mal ausprobiert, um mir das Rauchen abzugewöhnen.
Hat leider nicht wirklich geholfen, hab wieder angefangen  :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Also ich halte viel von Akupunktur. Ich kanne viele Leute, denen diese schon geholfen hat (z.B. nach nem Bandscheibenvorfall).
Aber ich habe auch schon davon gehört, dass es egal sein soll, wo und wie die Nadeln gesetzt werden. Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, weil bei Akupunktur viel Zuwendung gegeben wird und auch Patientengespräche mit dem behandelnden Arzt oder Naturheilkundler möglich sind. Das wirkt sich alles fördernd auf die Psyche des zu Behandelnden aus und kann sicher sehr viel helfen. Darum wirkt es meiner Meinung nach dann auch, nicht wegen der "korrekten" Durchführung. 
Deshalb würde ich auch keinem davon abraten.  :s_thumbup:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Du hast ein gutes Argument. 
Leider gibt es viel zu wenig Arzt-Patienten Kontakte in der "modernen" Medizin in Deutschland. 
Wenn ich sehe, wie wenig Zeit ich später als Arzt mit meinen Patienten zutun habe, dann könnte ich heulen.
Man studiert in Deutschland 6 Jahre lang Medizin um später 3/4 seiner Zeit mit billiger Büroarbeit zu verbringen.
Das ist mal echt kein Zustand mehr. 
*grml*

----------


## Leonessa

Da hast du allerdings recht, die Vorstellung ist grausam. 
Was ich mich allerdings frage, bzw. was ich bezweifel ist:
Kann Akupunktur noch wirken, wenn ich einem, bei dem es schonmal gewirkt hat, erzähl, dass es evtl. auf Placebo bzw. der Psyche beruht, der Erfolg? 
Das würde für mich bedeuten, es ist besser, wenn in den Medien alles Mögliche über Akupunktur erzählt wird, als wenn wirkliche Forschungsergebnisse veröffentlich werden. Weil dann kann es evtl. nicht mehr wirken. Oder doch?  :emot22_thinking:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaub das hängt eh vom Individuum ab, wenn allerdings die generelle Meinung der Öffentlichkeit sich ändern würde, dann könnten die Erfolge im Durchschnitt zurück gehen. 
Ist ja wie bei der Homöopathie.
Homöopathie wird in der Gesamtbevölkerung eher kritisch gesehen und es glauben nicht viele an die Wirkung.
Es gab jetzt eine große Studie in der als Ergebnis rauskam, dass der Effekt der Homöopathie den Placeboeffekt nicht übersteigt. 
Aber ich denke, dass auch Homöopathie ihre Berechtigung hat. 
Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, das stimmt!
Mal sehen, was hier noch andere Leute zu dem Thema meinen... 
Bin mal gespannt! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Sternchen

Homöopathie ist etwas, das in meinem Leben sehr wichtig ist. Nichts für Ungeduldige und die, die denken, schlucken, Schmerzen weg. Mein Glück, eine Freuundin, die sich in dieser Matherie vertieft hat und ich durfte ihr Versuchskanichen sein. Es hat mir eine Menge gebracht, vor allem auch Einsichten, die mir "Ohne" nie gekommen wären.
Biba
Sternchen

----------


## Mainzelmännchen

Hallo ihr alle,
auch ich will zum Thema Akkupunktur was sagen. Ich hab sie für meinen Bandscheibenvorfall bekommen und es hilft mir besser wie jede Tablette und ich hab dann lange R
uhe.
Ich bin froh das die Krankenkassen das jetzt übernehmen und ich hatte auch an der Studie die da gelaufen ist teilgenommen.
Ich bin sowas von begeistert und finde das eine gute Alternative zur Chemie! 
Liebe Grüße 
Mainzelmännchen

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich habe Akupunktur bekommen, weil ich häufig Migräne habe.
Nur hat es beim letzten Mal nicht so gut geholfen.

----------


## Farbenvogel

Schönen guten Morgen, 
ich habe auch aufgrund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls C6/7 und 3 Vorwölbungen zwischen BWS und Lws, sowie LWS/Steiß Akkupunktur bekommen. 
Anfangs waren mir die Nadeln absolut nicht geheuer und es tat auch unheimlich weh...
Ich hatte erstverschlimmerung und konnte kaum mehr laufen,,aber nach etwa 6 Einheiten muss ich sagen, wurde es konstant besser...und ich bekam auch nochmals ein Folgerezept 
Kann bestätigen, dass es auch bei mir nach den Anfangsschmerzen viel besser wirkte, als Tabletten - und ich denke, es ist allemal eine gute Alternative. Die chemische Keule wird einem nur zu oft verschrieben - so wie ich anfangs von einem etwas alten Arzt zeitgleich Tramal-Tropfen und Musaril-Tabletten bekam *zwinker*

----------


## Obelix1962

Wie sagt doch gleich...
Da wolle ma mal schaun.... 
Akupunktur ist wohl eine der ältesten Heilmethoden die es gibt.
In Asien vorwiegend in China ist diese Heilmethode allgegenwärtig und anerkannt. 
Nur bei uns, dem Lobis sei Dank kommt diese Heilmethode nicht richtig zur Geltung. 
Es mangelt oft an Erfahrung  :emot22_thinking:  , muß so ein guter Akupunkteur ja auch nicht nur 10-14 Semester Medizienstudienzeit hinter sich bringen sondern lernt schon als Kind  :d_02baby_2:  mit den Nadeln sorgfältig umzugehen.
Um sich selbstständig dann den Patienten zu stellen und in einer eigenen Praxis sich die Lorbeeren zu verdienen wartet und lernt er im Normalfall so zwischen 15 bis 25 Jahre in der Praxis seines Meisters. 
Verständnishalber (das würde bedeuten so zwischen 25-40 Semester)  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Lilly

Akupunktur ist gar nicht so einfach zu lernen, das geht nicht mal so nebenher.
Es ist sehr wichtig, WO die Nadeln gesetzt sind, es müssen schon die richtigen Meridiane getroffen werden. 
Ich geh auch öfter hin (eine Ärztin von mir ist Fachärztin für Anaesthesie und Schmertherapie), wegen eines therapieresistenten Karpaltunnessyndroms habe ich manchmal Phasen, wo ich keine Nacht schlafen kann wegen Taubheit und Schmerzen...dann zahlt mir die KK 10mal Akupunktur, das hilft sehr gut, nach dem zweiten spätestens dritten Mal sind die Beschwerden weg....Leider zahlt die Kasse es nicht, so oft es nötig ist, sondern nur 1 mal ein SAtz von 10 Sitzungen pro Kalenderjahr. 
Ich kann die Akupunktur nur empfehlen, leider findet man selten gute Leute. Meine Ärztin hat es vor über 20 Jahren in Sri-lanka und China gelernt....dauerte ein paar schöne lange Monate....
sie erzählte mir, daß in Asien nicht so kleine feine Nädelchen benutzt werden, sondern richtig Kleinfinderdicke Teile, die so gar nicht sanft gestochen werden....beispielsweise von unten außen durch den Mundboden....mir wurds ganz schwummerig.... 
meine Gyn macht auch schon über 20 Jahre TCM und sie hat in ihrer Klinikzeit auch schon einige Kaiserschnitte mit Akupunktur gemacht, wegen Narkosemittelunverträglichkeit....sie meinte, die einzigen, die Schmerzen hatten, waren die ungläubigen Kollegen...nämlich Bauchschmerzen vom Hingucken....grins...

----------


## beebit

Akupunktur kommt ja aus der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin und ist nur ein Teilbereich der TCM-Therapie. Den Hauptanteil in der TCM macht nämlich die Behandlung mit Heilkräutern aus, auch die Physiotherapie spielt eine wesentliche Rolle, gerade bei Problemen mit dem Bewegungsapparat oder auch bei Migräne. Die Schulmedizin hat ja leider bei chronischen Krankheiten keine Lösung anzubieten. Das Wesen der TCM hingegen ist es, den Menschen als Ganzes zu sehen und nach der URSACHE der Probleme zu forschen, anstatt ihn medikamentös auf seine Symptome "einzustellen".  
Vorsichtig wäre ich mit Therapeuten, die Akupunktur als einzigen Aspekt aus der TCM anbieten, denn wie gesagt, eigentlich ist sie nur ein begleitende Maßnahme und auch nicht zwingend notwendig. 
Ein sehr informativer link über TCM ist: http://www.br-online.de/umwelt-gesun...hilosophie.xml 
Ich würde mich über einen regen Austausch zum Thema freuen 
Alles Gute beebit

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Beebit! 
Alles in allem halte ich nicht viel von Akupunktur, bei mir hat sie weder bei meiner Migräne noch bei meinem Bandscheibenvorfall geholfen, im Gegenteil, er wurde so viel schlimmer, daß ich dann erst richtig starke Schmerzmittel bekam (Tramal) bzw. die Migräne ging gar nicht mehr weg.  
Weshalb ich aber eigentlich antworte, ist, daß Du in Deinem Beitrag eine Aussage triffst, die wir hier in einem anderen Thread zu anderem Thema so in etwa auch schon hatten:"Die Schulmedizin hat ja leider bei chronischen Krankheiten keine Lösung anzubieten." Ich persönlich finde solche Aussagen einfach viel zu pauschal, jeder sollte den für sich richtigen Weg gehen, aber muß man denn immer die Schulmedizin verteufeln? Ich verteufel ja auch nicht die Akupunktur, ich lasse es halt aus o.g. Gründen nicht mehr machen, aber wenn es anderen hilft, finde ich es klasse!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Beebit  :x_hello_3_cut:    :drawing_heart:  lich willkommen hier im Forum  
Ich hoffe dir gefällt es bei uns  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## beebit

Hallo Micha, 
Danke für den Willkommensgruß  :Smiley: . Das ist sehr nett...  :Smiley: 
@Andrea, schade, dass dir Akupunktur nicht geholfen hat, aber wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, ist diese auch niemals als alleinige therapeutische Maßnahme in der TCM anzusehen.  :Smiley:  
Ich werde einen Teufel tun und die Schulmedizin verteufeln, Andrea. Denn wenn ich mal eine Blindarmentzündung habe, weiss ich, dass ich mich nicht an meinen chin. Arzt, sondern an einen Chirurgen wenden werde.  :Zwinker:  
Es geht mir nur darum, dass beides, Schulmedizin und TCM seine Daseinsberechtigung hat, leider tut sich die Seite der westlichen Medizinindustrie damit schwer. 
Was immer dir hilft, ist richtig für dich und das will und werde ich dir nicht ausreden. 
Liebe Grüße aus Asien (Malaysia)
beebit

----------


## na_du2001

hi ihr,
ich bin gesundheits und krankenpflegerin auf einer entbindungsstation.
bei uns soll nun akupunktur angeboten werden um geburtsschmerzen bei spontan geburten und die nachwehen zu mindern.( so soll die pda anästhesei unter der geburt reduziert werden)  :zl_baby02: 
hat jemand damit erfahrung, oder vielleicht schon selbst unter der geburt akupunktur erhalten? 
würde mich mal interessieren.  :smile_64:  
liebe grüße
jule

----------


## StarBuG

Ich habe mal einen Bericht gesehen, wo in China eine Frau nur unter Akupunktur einen Kaiserschnitt bekam, und keinerlei Schmerzen verspürt hat. 
Ich denke, wenn es ein gut ausgebildeter Akupunktör macht, kann es durchaus gegen die Schmerzen helfen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich kann nur sagen Akupunktur ja bitte. 
Als ich noch im LW-Bereich Probleme mit meinen Banscheiben hatte
hab ich Voltaren, Ibu-Propfen und Diclo in Maßen in mich reingeschluckt.  :mummy:   :hurt:   :baa_cut: 
Folge Leberprobleme, Magenprobleme und so weiter, die ganze Palette der Nebenwirkungen waren mir zu wieder.  :Verlegen:   :angry_10:   :l_08hit_on_head10: 
Als mein Bekannter 2 Jahre zuvor zu mir sagte geh doch mal zum HPrakti lachte ich Ihn noch aus !  :emot36_rolling: 
Heute war ich bei einem und mit der Akupunktur 5 Sitzungen sind nicht nur 
die Schmerzen im LW-Bereich seit nun mehr 8 Jahren verschwunden  :dance_3_5:   :dance_3_6:   :dance_3_7:   :dance_clap_leg_up:   :q_dancing_1:   :r_champion:   :bravo_2_cut:  , nein auch die Vielzahl der Tabletten. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Ich finde es klasse, wenn Patienten die Akupunktur hilft und die Schmerzen vielleicht sogar ganz weggehen, ohne große Medikamentengabe. Ich habe es für mich ausprobiert - siehe Beitrag weiter oben - für mich ist es leider nichts.  
Da ich weiß, wie Akupunktur bei mir wirkt, nämlich Verschlimmerung und mehr Schmerzen, die gar nicht mehr weggehen wollen, werde ich das, sollte ich jemals schwanger sein, nicht ausprobieren. Ich weiß, es gibt die sogenannte "Erstverschlimmerung", aber selbst der Doc meinte, daß die nach 7 Sitzungen nicht mehr da sein darf und somit haben wir die ganze Sache dann abgebrochen. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch die falsche Einstellung zu dem Thema, wer weiß?  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## beebit

Vielleicht hattest du auch einfach den falschen Therapeuten, Andrea?  :Zwinker:  
Akupunktur kann man nicht mal eben in einem Wochenendkurs lernen. Ein Studium der TCM dauert an einer Universität in China mindestens 5 Jahre und setzt selbstverständlich umfassende Kenntnisse in der Amtssprache der Chinesen (Mandarin) voraus. Alles andere kann ja nur eine Kopie des Originals sein. 
Sicher TCM ist ein Trend, den jetzt auch die Schulmediziner für sich nutzen wollen. Für mich käme jedoch immer nur das Original, sprich ein Arzt, der TCM in Gänze studiert hat, in Frage. 
Liebe Grüße
beebit

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Beebit! 
Sicherlich hatte ich nicht den falschen Therapeuten, mein Arzt hat TCM in China über Jahre hinweg studiert un din der Zeit seine Praxis dann auch immer zugemacht. (Ich würde bestimmt nicht zu so einem Hobby-TCM'ler gehen!!) Mittlerweile ist er fertig wendet eine breite Palette der TCM in seiner Praxis an. Also der Mann kann echt was, aber es gibt halt auch Patienten wie mich, wo es nichts bringt. Ist halt so. Vielleicht fehlt mir auch einfach der Glaube an die Nädelchen.... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo alle,  mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von mir:  Als es nach einer großen Adhäsiolyse (Sept. 2004) im Februar 2005 wieder mit verwachsungsbauchbedingten Beschwerden los ging, fuhr ich zu einem anerkannten TCM-Arzt, ca. 70 km von uns entfernt.  Der Weg lohnte sich. Er machte bei mir die wesentlich mildere Laser-Akupunktur. Nach der ersten Behandlung hatte ich eine deutliche Verschlimmerung über ca. 3 Stunden. Danach ging's mir aber spürbar  besser als vorher.  Ich war fortan über Monate bei ihm. Wenn er den Laserstift ansetzte, fing mein Darm regelmäßig sehr lautstark zu protestieren an. Im Verlauf der Behandlung beruhigte sich das wieder. Die verwachsungsbedingten Schmerzen waren in dieser Zeit tatsächlich wesentlich geringer - leider nicht die häufige Übelkeit, die im Spätsommer 2005 bis zum Koterbrechen ging.  Irgendwann entließ er mich, da er meinte, mir bei den deutlichen Subileus-Zuständen nicht mehr helfen zu können. Statt der Akupunktur empfahl der mir eine osteopathische Therapie oder aber eine chirurgische Intervention.  Die osteopathische Behandlung begann ich im Herbst 2005 und ich mache beste Erfahrungen damit. Konnte ich damals an schlechten Tagen nur ca. 100 m weit gehen, bin ich heute die meiste Zeit beschwerdefrei. Ich gehe wieder in die Berge, kann neuerdings sogar wieder richtig rennen (!), wenn auch nur kurze Strecken.  Placeboeffekt? Ganz sicher nicht!  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Angie! 
Ich finde es klasse, wenn die Akupunktur anderen hilft, in Deinem Fall halt die Laser-Akupunktur.  
Ich zweifele die Erfolge auch nicht an, bei mir hilft es halt nicht, leider! Aber wie ich schon schrieb, mag auch der fehlende "Glaube" meinerseits mit dran schuld sein, ich weiß es nicht und habe es nun auch schon längere Zeit nicht mehr probiert! 
Kannst Du mir eventuell den Unterschied zwischen der Laser- und der normalen Akupunktur sagen? Also, ich meine die Wirkweise, wie der Laserstift aussieht weiß ich und die Nadeln kenn ich auch. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Als mir haben die Akupunktur-Sitzungen im Lendenwirbelbereich
als ich wegen dem unter den Protomen eingeklemmten Ischiasnerv
im Krankenhaus bekam geholfen.
Ich war zumindest 4-5 Stunden schmerzfrei ohne Medikamente und
hab in der Zeit meine Krankengymnastik machen können. 
Ich glaube ein so altes Heilverfahren aus der TCM sollte viel mehr
zu Einsatz kommen bevor man Chemiehämmer verschreibt. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Hi Obelix,  genau darum ging's mir damals primär: Einsparung von Medikamenten (in meinem Fall 30-40 Tropfen Novalgin alle 4 Std.). Das ist mir auch gelungen, denn ich brauchte *gar nichts mehr*.  @Andrea: Die Laserakupunktur ist nur die mildere Variante der Nadelakupunktur. Die manipulierten Punkte sind dieselben.  Aber Du hast Recht: Akupunktur wirkt nicht bei jedem. Mein Göga war wegen extremer Hyperhidrose ebenfalls bei meinem TCM-Arzt zwecks Akupunkur (er kriegte Nadeln!) und wurde nach wenigen Wochen wegen Unwirksamkeit wieder entlassen. Dabei hatte mein Göga wirklich große Hoffnungen in diese Therapie gesetzt, während ich bei Antritt der Therapie eher leidenschaftslos war. Ausgerechnet ich war es aber, von der mein Doc sagte, ich sei ein Bilderbuchvorzeigeobjekt für ungläubige Mediziner.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Danke für die Erklärung! 
Macht Dein Göga denn noch irgendwas gegen die Hyperhidrose? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

> *Ich zweifele die Erfolge auch nicht an, bei mir hilft es halt nicht, leider! Aber wie ich schon schrieb, mag auch der fehlende "Glaube" meinerseits mit dran schuld sein, ich weiß es nicht und habe es nun auch schon längere Zeit nicht mehr probiert!*

 Hallo Andrea
Mit Glaube hat das im allgemeinen nichts zu tun.
Von Versuchsreihen mit Akupunktur habe ich schon die kuriosesden Sachen gehört. :Undecided:  
Hat man eine länger Geschichte sollte man zu einen erfahrenen TCM-Arzt gehen.
Durch die Nadelungen werden Blockaden gelöst, so hat der Körper die Möglichkeit sein Energiesystem neue auszurichten. Gibt es aber z.B. äußere Einflüße in deinem Umfeld, die dich immer wieder in das alte Muster zurück fallen lassen. Ist es halt schwer für die Genesung. Akupunktur heilt nicht, sie setzt nur Impulse, Anregung, Anstoß, das wieder was in der richtigen Bahn läuft. Nach den Anstoß muß der Mensch den Rest selber machen :Zwinker:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike und alle anderen! 
Also, die 1. Akupunktur wegen meiner HWS-Problematik wurde im Rahmen der Studien der Krankenkasse von meinem Orthopäden durchgeführt. Mit dem Ergebnis das es abgebrochen wurde und ich mehr Schmerzmittel brauchte als vorher. 
Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag so lese von wegen nicht wieder in das alte Muster zurückfallen, das war zu Zeiten als ich noch gearbeitet habe, hätte ich meinen Job hinschmeißen sollen? Schreibtischtäter haben nunmal meistens mit irgendwelchen Rückenproblemen zu tun, deshalb kann ich aber doch nicht aufhören damit! 
Die 2. Akupunktur wurde - wie schon weiter oben geschrieben - von einem TCM-Arzt durchgeführt (mehrere Jahre Studium in China etc) und sollte meiner sehr ausgeprägten Migräne entgegenwirken. Auch hier wieder eine dermaßene Verschlimmerung, daß wir es abgebrochen haben. Migräne wird bei mir nicht durch z.B. Schokolade oder Käse ausgelöst, sondern kommt und geht wie sie will. Hat auch nicht unbedingt was mit Streß zu tun, denn ich bin seit über einem Jahr streßfrei zuhause. Denke, es liegt eher an der Pille, wobei ich vorher auch schon Migräneattacken hatte, allerdings in anderer Form.  
Denke schon, daß der Erfolg einer solchen Behandlung von der inneren Einstellung abhängt, ich habe da von anfang an nicht so ganz dran "geglaubt" und es hat sich dann ja auch bestätigt.  
Ist ja schön und gut, daß man Muster ändern soll und äußere Einflüsse vermeiden soll, aber die Realität läßt das meistens nicht zu! Oder kannst Du einfach Deinen Job an den Nagel hängen, nur damit es Deinem Rücken besser geht? Ist jetzt nur als Beispiel gemeint, weiß ja gar nicht, ob Du überhaupt Rückenprobleme hast!  
Finde es aber schön und toll, daß wir hier auf einer sachlichen und freundlichen Ebene diskutieren können! Das mußte ich jetzt einfach mal dazuschreiben!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn Du sagst, dass man aus einer evtl. schädlichen "Mühle" nicht so leicht raus kann. Ich denke da gerade an eine Bekannte (37 J.) von mir, halbtags berufstätig und alleinerziehende Mutter von drei Kindern im Alter von knapp 4, 6 und 9. Diese Frau leidet schon seit geraumer Zeit an Burnout, schweren Depressionen, Panikattacken und allen möglichen psychosomatischen Problemen. Das ist in ihrer Situation natürlich kein Wunder - nur: Wie und was sollte sie denn ändern? Ihr Noch-Gatte ist seit über 2 Jahren über alle Berge, hatte sich nach der Trennung prompt arbeitslos gemeldet, und kümmert sich um nix - auch nicht um die Kinder, die noch dazu zunehmend auffällig werden.  Aber zum Eingangsthema zurück:   

> *Denke schon, daß der Erfolg einer solchen Behandlung von der inneren Einstellung abhängt, ich habe da von anfang an nicht so ganz dran "geglaubt" und es hat sich dann ja auch bestätigt.*

   Ich war bei Beginn der Akupunktur-Behandlung echt skeptisch, während mein Mann fest davon überzeugt war, dass ihm die Therapie helfen werde. Schließlich kam es aber genau umgekehrt: Mir half sie phänomenal, ihm überhaupt nicht.  :Zwinker:   Im übrigen spielt natürlich bei allen Therapien der Welt (d.h. schulmedizinischen *und* alternativen) sowie allen Heilprozessen ein gewisses Quantum an Zuversicht eine Rolle. Eine erfahrene Krankenpflegerin unseres Gesundheitssprengels sagte mir kürzlich, dass bei allgemein positiv eingestellten Menschen bestehende Wunden deutlich schneller zugehen als bei jenen, die in allem und jenem einen Makel sehen bzw. Zweifel hegen. Mein Chirurg sagte mir nach zwei großen Darm-OPs, Peritonitis/Sepsis und einer nachfolgenden Lungenentzündung Mitte Februar 2004, dass mir meine auffällig positve Lebenseinstellung ganz klar das Leben gerettet habe. Ohne diese Voraussetzung hätte unter diesen Umständen selbst die beste medizinische Betreuung (Schulmedizin!!!) keine Chance mehr gehabt.  Jeder Mensch ist ein kleines Universum. Und es ist gut, wenigstens einen Teil dieses Universums und dessen Funktionen kennenzulernen und zu begreifen.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo miteinander, 
möchte mich auch mal zu dem thema melden. 
ich habe beide erfahrungen gemacht, heißt: 
ich bekam akupunktur wegen meiner migräne und seit her ist sie um vieles besser geworden, sie hat sich auch von ihrem bild etwas geändert, ich hatte vorher immer eine sehr starke aura bis hin zu lähmungen, jetzt ist das nicht mehr sooo ausgeprägt und die länge sowie die anfälle sind stark zurückgegangen *freu* 
dann bekam ich bei meinem damaligen orthopäden die möglichkeit in eine studie reinzurutschen wegen meiner LWS-probleme, ich freut mich so sehr drauf das es bald besser sein würde, aber es tat sich absolut NIX, nach den ersten 3 wurde es so schlimm das man mir helfen musste wieder aufzustehen, da hieß es noch : sehr gut erstverschlimmerung"! dann bringt es was...................aber es brachte NIX 
dieses jahr bei meinem jetztigen rheuma-orthopäden bekam ich erneut das angebot einer akupuktur-studie, ich sagte ihm welche erfahrungen ich habe und das ich aber bereit bin es nocheinmal zu versuchen (er hat es auch in china gelernt) ich muss sagen, nach der 4 nadelung merkte ich schon eine besserung, die schmerzen zogen nicht mehr ins bein und das aufstehen morgens fiel mir leichter, leider kam ich dann ins krankenhaus und dadruch musste die akupunktur abgebrochen werden. 
ich habe derzeit zwar wieder mehr schmerzen als vor der ganzen geschichte, aber ich denke das da jetzt auch mein rheuma dafür verantwortlich ist, da ich meine basis medis nicht mehr vertrage halte ich mich jetzt nur mit cortison über wasser, bis im dez. eine neue basis beginnen soll......................
vielleicht hätte es mir auch mehr gebracht, wäre nicht der schlaganfall dazwischen gekommen und ich hätte die aku-reihe durchziehen können, denn ich habe nur 4 von 15 nadelungen bekommen, aber beweisen kann ich es natrülich nicht. 
ich bin beim zweiten versuch wegen rückenproblemen skeptischer dran gegangen als vorher, aber ich würde wieder einen versuch starten. 
sicher sollte man versuchen alles negative in seinem umfeld zu verbannen, aber wie teetante schon schrieb: wie soll das gehen :Huh?:  
ich bin mittlerweile EU-rentnerin auf dauer, habe also keinen beruflichen streß mehr, und dennoch gibt es auch streß-situationen zuhause und wenn man sie sich zum teil sogar selbst macht, ich versuche jeden tag keinen streß aufkommen zu lassen, aber es gelingt nicht immer, denn für mich gibt es stunden wo alleine die gewissheit das ich NIE wieder arbeiten gehen kann/darf schon streß bedeutet.
und so wie du Monsti schreibst, hilft auch mir immer und immer wieder nur meine positive einstellung zu dem ganzen, mein doc sagte gerade gestern wieder das er mein größter bewunderer sei und das er mit meinen erkrankungen nicht leben könne (gut glaub ich nicht wirklich, den man wächst ja rein) aber die positive einstellung kann einen wirklich unter umständen das leben retten. 
wie oft ist es so das menschen die ein medikament neu bekommen,  als erstes den beipackzettel genaustens studieren, und schon beim lesen sagen sie sich: ach herje, ja genau das werd ich auch haben, oh weh das krieg ich auch.....................und zu einer hohen prozentzahl treffen dann auch genau diese nebenwirkungen dann ein, weil man dann schon zu negativ an die sache ran geht (das trifft natürlich nicht auf alle menschen zu!!! oder nur bei menschen die vorher den beipackzettel gelesen haben!!!) 
es ist doch eigentlich egal was wir in unserem leben anfangen, die innere einstellung dazu spielt immer eine große rolle, und gebrannte kinder scheuen das feuer, sprich man geht skeptischer ran als vor der ersterfahrung, aber man sollte auch nicht sofort NEIN sagen und alles als humbug und unsinn abtun, ich versuche nach dem moto zu leben:
ich probiere alles, was mir nicht unmittelbar schadet, und wenn mutter natur mir etwas bieten kann war mir begleitend helfen könnte, dann probiere ich es, allerdings NIE im alleingang, denn auch bei mutter natur gibt es nebenwirkungen. 
ich wünsche auf jeden fall allen hier ein schönes wochenende,
keine schmerzen und alles gute
lieben gruß
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen zusammen! 
@Monsti: 
Hm, also ich habe schon eine sehr positive Einstellung zu meiner Gesundheit, ich habe ja nix wirklich Schlimmes außer meinen zahlreichen Allergien, die sich jährlich vermehren, aber das bekomme ich gut in den Griff. Naja und halt mein blöder Rücken, der in allen Etagen der Wirbelsäule immer mal wieder aufmuckt und immer schön abwechselnd! 
Ich gehe an so ziemlich alle Therapien mit Zuversicht dran, aber bei der Akupunktur verläßt sie mich! Ich kann es auch nicht erklären, ich habe selber in Praxen gearbeitet, die Akupunktur angeboten haben, aber die haben es alle NICHT in China gelernt und das war manchmal schon recht seltsam. Vielleicht kommt daher meine Einstellung zur Akupunktur! Und natürlich werden auch meine zwei gescheiterten Versuche eine Rolle spielen!  
@Stiefelchen:
Ich bin ja nun auch seit über einem Jahr zuhause, arbeitssuchend und klar habe ich hier auch Streß! Es nervt mich ganz gewaltig keine neue Stelle zu bekommen und das merke ich auch regelmäßig an meiner HWS! Ein alter Chef sagte mal zu mir:"Mensch, Mädel, Sie müssen ja ganze Lasten auf Ihren Schultern tragen. Die müssen Sie erstmal abwerfen und dann kann ich Ihnen helfen mit Krankengymnastik, Medikamenten etc." 
Mein jetztiger Orthopäde zückte seine Spritze und stach zu. Aber auch er meinte, ich solle Streß vermeiden, das sei nicht gut für meinen Rücken! Halloo? Also nicht mehr arbeiten gehen, aber auch nicht arbeitssuchend sein, soll ich mich begraben lassen? Daraufhin zuckte er mit den Schultern und sagte, tja, es geht nicht immer so im Leben wie man es gerne hätte. Tolle Aussage! Dann schlug er mir auch Akupunktur vor, ich habe abgelehnt und meine Ablehnung begründet, daraufhin sagte er, na dann könne er mir auch nicht mehr helfen! Krankengymnastik würde da nix bringen! Ahja. Das war erst vor ein paar Wochen, Orthopäden gibt es hier genug, das nächste Mal werde ich zu einem anderen gehen!  
Für alle, denen es hilft, wunderbar, aber für mich bitte nicht mehr! Ich werde keinen Versuch mehr in Richtung Akupunktur starten, wohl aber in andere Richtungen, z.B. Osteopathie, da hört man recht gute Dinge von. Eine Freundin ist auch in osteopathischer Behandlung, die hat sei 3 Monaten gar nichts mehr und konnte manchmal vor Schmerzen nicht laufen vorher. Zur Zeit gibt mein Rücken Ruhe und ich werde das einfach genießen. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

[quote=Teetante;8666] 

> *Hallo Heike und alle anderen!  Also, die 1. Akupunktur wegen meiner HWS-Problematik wurde im Rahmen der Studien der Krankenkasse von meinem Orthopäden durchgeführt. Mit dem Ergebnis das es abgebrochen wurde und ich mehr Schmerzmittel brauchte als vorher. *

 *Hallo Andrea* *Ist direkt ein bestimmter Halswirbel betroffen?(Welcher)*   

> *Wenn ich Deinen Beitrag so lese von wegen nicht wieder in das alte Muster zurückfallen, das war zu Zeiten als ich noch gearbeitet habe, hätte ich meinen Job hinschmeißen sollen? Schreibtischtäter haben nunmal meistens mit irgendwelchen Rückenproblemen zu tun, deshalb kann ich aber doch nicht aufhören damit!*

 *Hier scheint es doch ein äußeren Faktor zugeben*  *Kenne ich gut, seit zwei Jahren versuche ich meinen Beruf an den Nagel zuhängen, jetzt muß ich es einfach machen*  *Bei mir zeigte sich dieses Problem im unteren Lendenwirbelbereich*  *Weil ich ja neugierig bin, gehörst du auch zu denen, die sich bei solchen Attacken die Schläfen massieren, bringt es dir ein bißchen Linderung?*  *Tschüß Heike*

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Heike! 
Schläfen massieren bei LWS-Beschwerden? Das kenne ich nicht, aber wenn Du das meinst, dann muß ich das mal ausprobieren. Oder meintest Du bei der HWS? 
Also betroffen sind vor allem die Wirbel C2/3, meistens mit bösesten Verspannungen rund um bis in die Schultern, Nacken und in den Kopf ziehend.  
In der BWS habe ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall, den ich immer mal wieder merke, mitten im Rücken, TH6/7. Das ist richtig doof, das zieht nämlich nach oben und unten. 
LWS ist mal so, mal so, manchmal auch eher im Steißbeinbereich, manchmal weiter oben. 
Alles in allem hilft mir Wärme und etwas Ruhe vermischt mit leichter Bewegung immer am besten. Wenn es ganz schlimm wird, nehme ich aber auch Tabletten, damit es nicht noch mehr verspannt durch Schonhaltung. Das soll man ja möglichst vermeiden! 
Hm, Beruf an den Nagel hängen, was willst Du denn nun machen anstatt zu kochen? Oder bist Du nicht mehr als Köchin tätig? Bin jetzt auch mal neugierig  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Katy

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich wollte heute auch mal meinen Senf zu dem Thema geben. Also ich habe Akupunktur schon zweimal durchführen lassen (2002,2003) wegen der Migräne. Wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschildert habe ich die schlimmste Form der Migräne. Mir haben beide Akupunkturen nichts gebracht. Es tat nur immer höllisch weh- habe mich jedesmal kaum getraut zu atmen so weh tat das. Zum Glück musste ich nichts bezahlen,weil das im Rahmen einer Studie war. Die Migräne wurde erst besser als durch die Pille die Hormone umgestellt wurden. Während der Akupunktur hatte ich Anfälle und auch die Intensität blieb gleich. Ich würde es nicht wieder machen.

----------


## Athelas

Die Akkupunktur alleine führt oft nicht zu dem gewünschten Effekt.
Der große Fehler besteht in der Annahme das Chinesische Medizin und Akkupunktur, mehr oder weniger dasselbe wären. Hinzu kommt noch das philosphische Weltverständnis und die Ursache und Entstehung von Krankheit die in China völlig anders gesehen wird als bei uns hier im Westen. Wir sind geprägt durch das Cartesianische Weltbild in dem der Körper eine Maschine ist die aus vielen Einzelteilen besteht, die im zweifelsfall ausgewechselt, entfernt, oder isoliert behandelt werden.
Zwar haben schon verschiedentlich die alten Griechen erkannt das das ganze mehr als die Summe seiner Teile ist, leider wurden jedoch die richtigen Schlüsse daraus nicht für die Entwicklung der Medizin gezogen. 
So komplexe Erkrankungen wie z.B. Wirbelsäulenerkrankungen alleine mit Akkupunktur behandeln und Heilen zu wollen, ist ein Ergebnis dieser falschen Entwicklung.Das hilft dann entweder nicht, nur ein bisschen oder im günstigsten Fall ein paar Wochen oder Monate bis die gleichen Beschwerden wieder auftreten.
Wikipedia schreibt dazu : 
Die TCM kennt fünf Säulen der Behandlung, vier Behandlungen finden von außen statt. Dabei wird entweder durch Akupunktur (bzw. Wärmebehandlung mit Moxa), Massage (z.B.Tuina, Gua Sha), Phytotherapie und Ernährung versucht, ein Gleichgewicht der Wandlungsphasen (Wasser, Erde, Holz, Feuer und Metall) herbeizuführen. Die fünfte Säule steht für die aktive Bewegungslehre wie z.B. Taijiquan, Yoga und Qigong. Durch langsame kontrollierte Bewegungen wird eine Steigerung der Achtsamkeit auf den eigenen Körper erlangt, bei längerer und regelmäßiger Anwendung steigern sich Koordination und Flexibilität. Hervorzuheben sind auch die Puls- und die Zungendiagnostik. 
Nehmen wir mal die Pulsdiagnostik : ein Könner kann zwischen 50 und 60 verschiedene Pulsarten ertasten und daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen, für die ein " normaler Mediziner " mindestens ein großes Blutbild, Röntgen Ultraschall, EKG und Lungenfunktionstest braucht. 
Wenn man also mit HWS Bwschwerden zum jemadem geht , und der Behandler sagt nichts ausser : " ja dann legen sie sich mal da hin "
, jagt dir ein paar Nadeln in den Körper , und schickt dich wieder nachhause, dann war das in den meisten Fällen raus geschmissenens Geld .

----------


## Heike1

*    Schläfen massieren bei LWS-Beschwerden? Das kenne ich nicht, aber wenn Du das meinst, dann muß ich das mal ausprobieren. Oder meintest Du bei der HWS?   Bei Migräne und nicht bei LWS  Athelas hat es schon angedeutet. Meine Frage, Wirbelproblem sind die durch einen Unfall entstanden? Wie lange besteht schon dein Problem? Was mich etwas stutzig macht, das Wärme gut tut. Migräne Kranke ziehen sich gerne in einen abgedunkelten Raum zurück. Mein Tip versuch es mal mit Tai Chi. *    *    Hm, Beruf an den Nagel hängen, was willst Du denn nun machen anstatt zu kochen? Oder bist Du nicht mehr als Köchin tätig? Bin jetzt auch mal neugierig    Als Koch schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr, Shiatsu* 
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Heike und allen anderen! 
Ach so, bei Migräne die Schläfen massieren!! Na das kenn ich, das hilft immer nur im Anfangsstadium und dann am besten in verbindung mit Minzöl. Manchmal schaffe ich es so ohne Triptane. 
Die Rückenprobleme sind nicht durch einen oder mehrere Unfälle entstanden. Orthopäde und Radiologe sprechen von chronischen degenerativen Veränderungen und eben dem Bandscheibenvorfall TH6/7. 
Wärme tut mir in allen Rückenetagen immer gut, bloß keine Kälte.  
Bei Migräne kann ich auch keine Kälte ab, wohl aber das kühle abgedunkelte Schlafzimmer. Wenn ich die Triptan-Tablette genommen habe, bin ich danach nur noch bettreif und schlafe mich dann wieder fit! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea *    Ach so, bei Migräne die Schläfen massieren!! Na das kenn ich, das hilft immer nur im Anfangsstadium und dann am besten in verbindung mit Minzöl.  *   *Schön zu hören, nur für den Fall das es dich interessiert, hier massierst du instinktiv zwei Meridiane, die bei Migräne ein wichtige Rolle spielen. Wie sieht es mit deiner Atmung aus? Nase rein.... Bauch wölbt sich raus....durch den Mund wieder ausatmen.... machst du es so?*  *    Die Rückenprobleme sind nicht durch einen oder mehrere Unfälle entstanden. Orthopäde und Radiologe sprechen von chronischen degenerativen Veränderungen und eben dem Bandscheibenvorfall TH6/7.   Für TCM gilt das gleiche wie Schulmedizin, was futsch ist, ist futsch, da hilft auch keine Akupunktur  Mit Tai Chi habe ich selber gute Erfahrung gemacht, hier werden die Muskeln ganz sanft aber intensiv bewegt.(Habe einen erhöhten Muskel Tonus) Davon wird dein Wirbelschaden nicht besser, jedoch eine gute Muskulatur entlastet die Knochen. Wir haben eine Frau, die durch einen Sportunfall einen HWS Schaden hat, sie hat schon viel an Therapien hinter sich. Sie macht es seit einem Jahr und schwört auf Tai Chi, es hat ihr Linderung gebracht was die Schmerzen und Bewegung angeht.*  
Im Moment gibt es nur noch einen kleinen Widerspruch, läßt sich auf die Ferne schlecht sagen, obwohl du ein "kühler Typ" bist, gibt es hier aber genug Hitze in Form wie du schreibst und deine Migräne.
Wenn ich deine Knochen noch dazu nehme, könnte sich um eine Schwäche im Wasserelement handeln. Also alles was Stress macht, schadet den Element, somit kann das Feuer überreagieren. Somit erklärt sich auch deine Vorliebe für kühle Nahrung. Ziemlicher Teufelskreis :Sad:  
Konntest du mir folgen :Huh?:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Äh, ich konnte Dir nicht so ganz folgen.... 
Also, der Reihenfolge nach: 
1. Ich atme in der Regel durch die Nase ein, außer bei Schnupfen und Allergien, diese habe ich aber nur von ca. April bis ca. September und auch ganz gut im Griff. Also Nase ein, Bauch wölbt sich, Mund atmet aus! 
2. Die Meridiane zu massieren habe ich in einer speziellen Migräne-Sprechstunde gelernt, viele konnten damit den Anfall stoppen, ich leider nicht. Aber halt mit Minzöl am Anfang eines Anfalles schon mal Schlimmeres verhindern bzw. die Migräne kommt dann nicht ganz so durch! 
3. Das ist ja klasse, daß in der TCM das gleiche gilt wie in der Schulmedizin. Bei meinem Orthopäden hörte sich das ganz anders an, er meinte, er könne mir mit Akupunktur den Rücken eines jungen Mädels zaubern! Das ich an solchen Aussagen zweifele ist doch vielleicht verständlich, oder?? 
4. Dann schreibst Du was von Widerspruch mit meiner Migräne und Hitze, die genug da ist und ich schwimme im Wasser?? Ach nee, Schwäche im Wasserelement, so war es. Was bedeutet das?? 
Da kann ich Dir (noch) nicht so ganz folgen! Aber Du wirst es mir sicher erklären, oder? 
5. Tai-Chi wird gerade von meiner Krankenkasse zum geringen Selbstkostenpreis angeboten, kann ich da hingehen? Steht in dem KK-Blättchen, was gestern in der Post war. Da mußte ich schon lachen, Du schreibst Tai-Chi und die schicken ein Blättchen, wo Tai-Chi angeboten wird! Zum Antesten wäre das vielleicht eher was für mich als so ein teurer Kurs, habe da schon Preise gehört, Hola die Waldfee.  
Freue mich auf Deine Antwort! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Gestern abend konnte ich Deine Antwort hier leider nicht sehen, bei der TCM-Ernährung kam ich nicht auf die letzte Seite, deshalb erst heute morgen die Antworten!  *

----------


## Heike1

*    1. Ich atme in der Regel durch die Nase ein, außer bei Schnupfen und Allergien, diese habe ich aber nur von ca. April bis ca. September und auch ganz gut im Griff. Also Nase ein, Bauch wölbt sich, Mund atmet aus!   Was für Erkrankungen hast du noch?*  *    3. Das ist ja klasse, daß in der TCM das gleiche gilt wie in der Schulmedizin. Bei meinem Orthopäden hörte sich das ganz anders an, er meinte, er könne mir mit Akupunktur den Rücken eines jungen Mädels zaubern! Das ich an solchen Aussagen zweifele ist doch vielleicht verständlich, oder??   So ein doofer Quatschkopf, ein Stärke von Akupunktur ist, das das Fortschreiten einer Krankheit verlangsamt werden kann oder gestoppt wird, doch was bis dahin futsch ist wird nicht wieder.*   *    4. Dann schreibst Du was von Widerspruch mit meiner Migräne und Hitze, die genug da ist und ich schwimme im Wasser?? Ach nee, Schwäche im Wasserelement, so war es. Was bedeutet das??    Die Grundlage von TCM sind die fünf Elemente, Wasser, Holz, Feuer, Erde, Metall. Die alten Chinesen haben die Welt in fünf Teile zerlegt, neben den Meridianen hat jedes Element eine Farbe, Klimazone, Geschmack, die LM, Emotionen usw. Die Elemente fördern sich gegenseitig, kontrolieren sich oder lehnen sich gegeneinander auf.
Läßt sich nicht, auf die Schnelle weiter ausführen. 
Für deine Migräne und Allergie ist das Feuerelement mit verantwortlich.
Ist dein Wasserelement schwach, kann das Feuer ungehintert sich ausbreiten. Jedoch gibt es noch die anderen drei Elemente, die hier auch gegen steuern können. Das gegensteuern empfindest du als unwohlsein. Somit hast du auch ein natürliches Bedürfnis nach kühlen LM.(schränke sie trotzdem ein, so wie es für dich geht)  
Ich mache Tai Chi in einen Sportverein, kostet mir 40 Euro im Jahr 
Mache das mal, sieht leicht aus das Tai Chi, ist es aber nicht und zusätzlich werden linke und rechte Hirnhälten traniert 
Tschüß Heike   *

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Was meinst Du was ich noch für Erkrankungen habe? Das reicht mir eigentlich, was ich da mit mir rumschleppe.  Allergien: alles was grün ist und blühen kann, diverse LM-Allergien, diverse Medikamenten-Allergien, Kontaktallergie wenn ich z.B. mit einer Currymischung in Berührung kommen, dann werden Teile der Hand flammendrot und heiß und jucken wie die Hölle,  
Die Migräne nicht zu vergessen! 
Und mein leidiger Rücken.  
Ansonsten fühle ich mich mal mehr mal weniger wie ausgepowert, obwohl ich zuhause bin, meine erfolglose Jobsuche nervt mich ganz gewaltig, ein- bis zweimal im Jahr eine hochfieberhafte eitrige Bronchitis vom Feinsten, naja und meine Verdauungsstörungen (Durchfall nach dem Essen, Blähbauch, Bauchweh).  
Reicht das nicht?? 
Vielleicht habe ich Deine Frage auch falsch verstanden...?! 
Habe mich gestern schon mit der Krankenkasse in Verbindung gesetzt, bekomme die Unterlagen zugeschickt und dann werde ich das Tai Chi machen! Jawohl! Ich muß wohl auch mal mehr für mich selber tun! Habe ich beschlossen!  
Hätte mir vor 3 Wochen irgendwer erzählt, ich würde mich für Tai Chi interessieren, dann hätte ich ihn ausgelacht! Genauso wie die TCM-Ernährung... 
Erklär mich doch bitte mal, wieso mein Wasserelement eingeschränkt ist? Woran erkennt man das? Und was kann ich tun, daß es besser ist? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Heike1

*    Erklär mich doch bitte mal, wieso mein Wasserelement eingeschränkt ist? Woran erkennt man das? Und was kann ich tun, daß es besser ist?  *   
Hallo Andrea
 Die Frage war allgemein gemeint, erst wußte ich von der Migräne, dann der Rücken und dann noch Allergie. Ich dachte, das es noch mehr gibt, ist für mich dann besser zu verstehen. 
Was das Wasser schwächt.... Kälte, Stress,Mineralwasser in großen Mengen, Salz, mußt dich jetzt nicht angesprochen fühlen "exzessiver Lebenswandel in Form von wenig Schlaf, Partys auch gewisse Mittelchen",
Medikamente über einen längeren Zeitraum, du bist selten in deiner Mitte, kommst schnell aus der Fassung?
Wenn du in deinen beruflichen Leben keine Entwicklung siehst, ist es die allgemeine Stagnation und Unzufriedenheit, auf Dauer wirkt sich das eben ungünstig aus, weil diese Arbeitslosigkeit ein psych. Belastung ist.
Loslassen können, vielleicht mußt du beruflich oder privat einen anderen Weg einschlagen :Huh?:   
Wo eine Türe zugeht, geht manchmal eine andere auf.
Das Tai Chi ist auch gut für deine Mitte, das ausgepowert fühlen könnte ich dem Wasser aber auch dem Holz zuordnen.
Es sind viele kleine Puzzleteile, wenn ich dich berühren könnte wäre es einfacher.
Um der Mitte ein wenig zu helfen, Birgit hat neutral LM aufgezählt bei Ernährung. Was extrem heiß oder kalt ist; schreibe ich dir mal bei Ernährung, sei sparsam damit. Da ich am Wochenende nicht hier bin, weiß ich nicht, ob ich es schaffe, spätestens aber Anfang der Woche.
Solltest du gerne Süßes essen, Schokolade und co, soweit wie es geht verzichten aber nicht, sich damit quälen.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## steleben

Wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde - Akupunktur macht nur einen kleinen Teil der TCM aus. Allerdings halte ich von einem guten TCM-Therapeuten durchgeführt sehr viel davon. Aber eben einem TCM-Therapeuten und nicht von jemandem der ein paar Wochendseminare belegt hat. Die TCM beinhaltet ein ganz anderes Verständis als die westliche Medizin und auf der Grundlage Ursachen und nicht nur Symptome beseitigen zu wollen gehört schon ein wenig mehr dazu als nur nach dem Bildatlas Nadeln in Punkte zu setzen, die man vorher mit dem Punktsucher aufgespürt hat.
Also unbedingt jemanden aufsuchen der über eine entsprechende Ausbildung verfügt und und das Gesamtkonzept TCM mit allem Drum und Dran gelernt und kapiert hat :Grin:  
Hm... vielleicht gehe ich ja noch ein paar Jehre nach China und lerne es - ich melde mich dann wieder als weltbeste TCM-Therapeutin, versprochen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Huhu steleben,   

> ich melde mich dann wieder als weltbeste TCM-Therapeutin

   *und* lässt Dich im Tiroler Unterland nieder!!!  :Grin:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## steleben

Hallo Monsti!
Prinzipiell bin ich dem Vorschlag ja aufgeschlossen... aber nach Österreich lassen sie ja leider keine Heilpraktiker rein  :Sad:  hm... ich müsste in den "Untergrund" gehen... :Zwinker:

----------


## mishima

ich habe akkupunktur selber noch nicht versucht, werde es aber sicher irgendwann einmal tun.ich habe viel gutes darüber gehört, und glaube auch nicht dass es auf reinem placebo-effekt beruht. es gibt ja auch punkte in der handfläche, wenn man diese mit den fingern drückt, spürt man die wirkung z.B. in der rückenmuskulatur (z.b. zwischen zeigefinger und daumen).

----------


## Pianoman

Die Süddeutsche Zeitung beschätigt sich mit der Verbreitung der Akupunktur in Europa aus medizinhistorischer Sicht.   Akupunktur - West-östlicher Scharlatan - Wissen - sueddeutsche.de

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman, 
schöner Artikel, auf den Sie da hingewiesen haben. 
Wollen wir eventuell auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Artikelk von namenhaften Medizinhistorikern als unkorrekt (milde ausgedrückt) verworfen wurde? Oder wäre das wieder nur esoterisches Geschwurbel? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Wie wäre es mit einer Quellenangabe, Katzograph? 
Davon abgesehen: 
Mir ist der aktuelle Streit unter den Nadelstechern durchaus bekannt, und auch der Autor des Artikels Dr. med Hanjo Lehmann ist ganz sicher eine schillernde Figur. Ich persönlich bin gespannt, wie sich die Angelegenheit entwickeln wird.  
Aber vielleicht lesen Sie mal die *Entgegegnung Lehmanns* zu den ihm gegenüber formulierten Vorwürfen? 
Der Vollständigkeit halber sei hier noch *der gesamte Artikel*, erschienen im Deutschen Ärzteblatt 30/2010 verlinkt.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman 
Nun, er wehrt sich mit beachtlichem Aufwand. Mal sehen, wohin das führt. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
ich habe im letzten Jahr bei einer Orthopädin gearbeitet und wir hatten sehr vilele Patienten , denen die Akupunktur geholfen hat. Es kann nicht nur Placeboeffekt sein.
Ganz wenige sagten, es helfe nicht.
Liebe Grüße 
hannibal

----------


## Pianoman

@Hannibal   

> Es kann nicht nur Placeboeffekt sein.

 Wieso nicht?

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Hannibal, 
die meisten Wissenschaftler und praktisch tätigen Mediziner bestreiten ja gar nicht, dass es im zeitnahen Zusammenhang mit alternativen Behandlungen zu Besserungen oder gar Heilungen kommen kann. Sie glauben nur nicht, dass das ursächlich mit der dieser Behandlung zusammenhängt. Wobei glauben nicht ganz das richtige Wort ist, sie meinen zu "wissen".
Und hier geht es gar nicht um das Problem "Wirkung oder Nichtwirkung", sondern um die Frage, ob die Begründungen für die
postitulierte Wirkung korrekt ist. Mit anderen Worten, man hält die theoretische Erklärung, wie und warum Akupunktur wirkt, für Quatsch und selbst ausgedachten Unsinn. Man wirft den heutigen Befürwortern der Akupunktur vor, dass sie an diesem Unsinn festhalten.
Die Puristen unter den Medizinern halten es sogar für unethisch, Kranken vorzumachen, es gäbe eine Erklärung für die Wirkungsweise und halten es für Betrug, die auf den Placeboeffekt reduzierte Wirkung damit zu "verkaufen".
Heilung an sich ist nicht ausreichend für diesen Personenkreis, sie muß auch auf die "richtige" Art und Weise erfolgen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## feli

Ich hab zwar bei anderen gehört,die zb. Akkupunktur bei Migräneanfällen einsetzten und gute Erfolge damit hatten, geglaubt hab ich daran aber eigentlich nicht.
Als ich vor ca 2 Jahren Bandscheibenprobleme hatte und eine Infusionstherapie, sowie die zugehörigen Spritzen hinter mit hatte. ( DHB, Cortison, Voltaren, Lokalanaesthetika) erhielt ich nach der erfolglosen Therapie 10 Akkupunkturen. Anfangs dachte ich: " Na gut, dann gehst Du mal dahin, schaden wird es nicht." Bis zur 6 Sitzung hatte ich keinerlei Verbesserung festgestellt. Nach der 6. Sitzung war ich schmerzfrei. Die Arbeitskollegen die das danach ausprobiert hatten waren ebenfalls schmerzfrei mit ihrer Problematik nach Bandscheibenvorfällen.
Die Patienten, die ich bei den Behandlungen antraf kamen teilweise nach einigen Jahren wiederholt zur Akkupunktur, und waren über einen Zeitpunkt von mindestens 2 Jahren nach der Behandlung schmerz-und symptomfrei.
Wie heißt es so schön: " Wer heilt hat recht!"
Vielleicht sollte man einiges nicht sofort ablehnen, sondern einfach mal unbedacht probieren, ob man mit dieser Behandlungsform Erfolge bei sich feststellen kann. 
Eine andere Arbeitskollegin, war privat bei einer Akkupunkturbehandlung und die sollte dort ein ganzes Screeningpaket für 1200 dazu kaufen, damit die Wohnung mit der Wünschelrute auch noch nach Wasseradern untersucht wird. Deren Akkupunktur half überhaupt nicht. Ob das nun an der Einstellung der Patientin gelegen hat, daran daß sie sich bei der Akkupunktur nicht entspannen konnte, oder daran, daß diese Akkupunktur nicht richtig ausgeführt wurde, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## katzograph

Hallo feli, 
es freut mich, dass Deine Schmerzen weg sind. Dauerschmerzen sind ein besonders zermürbender Zustand, aber auch die Schilderung der tollsten Heilung bei einem selbst sind für die Zweifler an der Akupunktur kein Grund, das Ergebnis der Akupunktur anzuerkennen. Merke: eine Anekdote (Einzelfallschilderung) ist noch kein Beweis. Die Wissenschaft hat vor die Anerkennung die Studie gesetzt, möglichst mehrfach verblindet. Aber wenn es denn eine solche Studie gibt, die dummerweise auch noch ein positives Ergebnis für die Alternativbehandlung ergibt, so heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Anerkennung auch folgt. Man stellt dann fest, die Verblindung taugte nichts, es nahmen zu wenig Kranke an der Studie Teil, die Ärzte waren besoffen und überhaupt ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld, sowas zu untersuchen.
Mal ein Beispiel: Im Juni 2010 wurde in der Zeitschrift "Heart" eine Studie der Universitätsklinik Heidelberg veröffentlich, die zu dem Ergebnis kam, dass bei Herzschwäche Akupunktur zusätzlich zur medikamentösen Behandlung die Leistungsfähigkeit des Herzens signifikant (bemerkenswert hoch) förderte.
Es wurde gegen den Placeboeffekt getestet. Man nahm richtige Nadels für die richtige Akupunktur und sogenannte Placebonadeln (die nicht die Haut durchdringen) für die Kontrollgruppe. Die "richtige" Akupunktur  hat bei den Patienten die Leistungsfähigkeit um durchschnittlich 31 % erhöht, in der Placebogruppe sank diese Leistungsfähigkeit. Nun steht die Uni Heidelberg nicht gerade in dem Ruf, ein Hort der Alternativmedizin zu sein und man darf vermuten, dass man da ziemlich genau gearbeitet hat, man kennt ja seine Pappenheimer. Aber ich wette, dass auch dieser Studie von bestimmten Leuten nicht geglaubt wird. Man wird den Versuch nicht wiederholen, um das zu testen, Anzweifeln und rufschädigende Unterstellungen sind einfacher und billiger. Warum wird so reagiert? Man kann da nur Vermutungen anstellen. Die Wissenschaft, nicht nur in der Medizin, hat sich feste Regeln gegeben, nach denen Erkanntnisse anerkannt werden. Im Laufe der Zeit sind diese Vorschriften immer weiter verfeinert und ausgedehnt worden, der technische und wissensmäßige Fortschritt muß ja berücksichtigt werden, aber im Grunde heißt der eherne Grundsatz : "Keine Wirkung ohne Ursache".
Trotz intensiver Forschungen wurde ein Ursache für Wirkungsweisen alternativer Behandlungskonzepte nicht entdeckt.
Daraus schloss man messerscharf, dass es dann auch keine Wirkung geben könne. Die Beweise und Gegenbeweise trugen nicht zur Erhellung der Dunkelheit, in dem die Wirkungsweise wissenschaftlich noch immer liegt, nicht bei. Deshalb wird die Auseinandersetzung auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen geführt. Scharlatane und Unfähige werden reihenweise entdeckt und angeprangert und geschickt als Grund für das Nichtfunktionieren der Methode dargestellt. Für jeden Betrüger im Bereich der Alternativmedizin kann man Drei aus der Normalen Medizin anführen, allein schon wegen der Überzahl der Normalmediziner. Aber was auf der einen Seite als Argument zählt, taugt offensichtlich auf der anderen Seite nichts.
Dass auf beiden Seiten Menschen arbeiten, von denen der eine oder andere schon mal der Verführung des schnellen Geldes  erliegt, ist wohl normal. Auf beiden Seiten wirken nur wenige Heilige, aber so mancher Scheinheilige. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, was da manchmal so als "Erklärung" in de Alternativmedizin herhalten muß, ist mehr als abenteuerlich. Aber es ist wohl so, dass ein menschliches Bedürfnis nach Erklärungen besteht. Es will wohl keiner so recht gesund werden, wenn man ihm erzählt, dass das, was man ihm gerade gibt, ihm ganz bestimmt helfen wird, leider weis man nicht so genau, wieso. Ich fürchte, der Streit wird trotz zunemenden Erkenntnissen über die Alternativmedizin noch eine lange Zeit weitergehen. Wie agen die Römer in Asterix und Obelix so treffend? "Die spinnen, die Gallier". Ich hab machmal den Eindruck, wir sind alle ein wenig Gallier. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@Katzograph 
Wenn Sie nicht immer nur an der Oberfläche kratzen würden... 
Ungeachtet Ihrer Verschwörungstheorien in Sachen Alternativmedizin ist die Studie der Heidelberger Kardiologen in Fachkreisen interessiert aufgenommen worden. 
Zuerst einmal deswegen, weil es unbestritten ist, dass eine Verletzung der Haut 
- egal wodurch - *immer* physiologische Reaktionen von mehr oder minder großem Maße auslöst. Diese reicht von lokalen Reaktionen zur Wundheilung bis zur Ausschüttung von Hormonen und Neurotransmittern, die u.a. die Stoffwechsellage des gesamten Organismus beeinflussen.  
Ich habe in einem anderen Thread zur Akupunktur vor kurzem noch auf *diese Fakten* (Beitrag#12) hingewiesen.  
Die zentrale Frage bei jeder Akupunktur-Studie ist, ob sich die beobachteten Effekte 
- die bezüglich der behandelten Krankheit *spezifischen* oder *unspezifischen Reaktionen* -  aus dem ätiologischen bzw. pathologischen Erklärungsmodell der TCM (Meridiane+blockierter Energiefluss) heraus darstellen lassen, oder ob es nicht näherliegende Erklärungen gibt, die mit unserem gesicherten Wissen zu Anatomie und Physiologie vereinbar sind.   
Nun ist die angesprochene Studie nur eine von vielen, und nicht nur die mit enormer statistischer Power ausgerüsteten GERAC-Studien haben bisher gezeigt, dass die Vorstellungen der TCM, also das Meridian-System, keine - oder allenfalls eine zufällige - Rolle bei der Entstehung physiologischer Reaktionen auf die Nadelung spielt.  
Wesentlich ist dabei ein Aspekt, der für das gute Design der GERAC-Studien spricht: 
Hier wurden die Nadeln der Kontrollgruppe an Stellen gestochen, die ausdrücklich keine Akupunkturpunkte im Sinne der TCM sind, und trotzdem wurde eine Reaktion erreicht. 
Die Schlußfolgerung daraus (auch das habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben): 
Es kann - bei bestimmten Indikationen - sinnvoll sein, Nadeln in Menschen zu stechen. Es ist aber offenbar egal, wohin.  
Nun haben die Heidelberger Wissenschaftler mit einer ausgesprochen kleinen Studie 
(17 Teilnehmer, die GERAC-Studien hatten jeweils um die 1000 Teilnehmer) eine Verbesserung der physiologische Leistungsfähigkeit von Herzpatienten nachgewiesen.  
Jedoch beruht die Verbesserung nicht auf einer Steigerung der Herzleistungsfähigkeit, sondern auf einer Verbesserung der Skelettmuskelarbeit. Das wiederum erklären sich die Forscher durch das durch die Nadelung provozierte Absinken des Signalstoffes TNF-alpha (Tumornekrosefaktor), dessen erhöhter Spiegel die klassischen Entzündungssyptome provoziert, die u.a. auch zur verminderten Muskelleistung der Herzpatienten führen. 
Es geht hier deswegen - einzig und allein - um eine nachvollziehbare neurophysiologische Beeinflussung der Biochemie des Organismus, und keineswegs um die Auflösung ominöser Blockaden auf genau so ominösen Energieleitbahnen.  
Deswegen noch eine Anmerkung zum Studiendesign: Die GERAC-Studien, deren Sinn es auch war, die Frage nach der Bedeutung der (nicht nachweisbaren) Meridiane zu klären, haben gezeigt, dass diese wohl keine Bedeutung haben.  
Dieser Frage sind die Heidelberger aus dem Weg gegangen, da sie nur zwischen *Nadelung* und *Scheinnadelung (Placebo-Gruppe)* unterschieden haben, jedoch in beiden Fällen die identischen Akupunkturpunkte nutzten. 
(Damit sind wir wieder bei der Schlußfolgerung aus der GERAC-Studie)
Sie haben allerdings darauf hingewiesen, dass die gewählten Stellen zur Nadelung sich zwar in der TCM finden lassen, aber auch - jenseits der TCM  - dafür bekannt sind, dass sich dort Reaktionen auf das sympathische und parasympathische Nervensystem provozieren lassen.       
Sinnvoll wäre es also - analog zum GERAC-Studiendesign - gewesen, in einer Kontrollgruppe zu überprüfen, ob die gleichen Reaktionen auch entstehen, wenn Nadelungspunkte gewählt werden, die keine besondere Affinität zum vegetativen Nervensystem aufweisen. Leider liefert diese Studie darauf keine Antwort.  
Insoweit bleibt eigentlich nur ein Fazit: Es ist eigentlich keine Studie, die *Akupunktur* (im Rahmen ihres orthodoxen Theoriegebäudes) erforscht, sondern sie sagt etwas über einen bisher in dieser Form unbekannten neurophysiologischen Mechanismus aus.  
Mit einem Beweis für die Validität der TCM-Vorstellung hat das Ganze nichts zutun. Genau so wenig sind diese Studienergebnisse auf andere Krankheitsbilder übertragbar.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman, 
mag sein, dass ich nur an der Oberfläche kratze, aber ich kratze.....
Ihr Hinweis auf die verschiedenen Studien, die keinen Beweis für die üblichen Erklärungen der Wirkungsweise der Akupunktur ergeben haben sind zwar durchaus richtig, aber gehen so ein bißchen daneben. Ich habe geschrieben, dass viele Erklärungen der Wirkungsweisen alternativer Behandlungen ziemlich abenteuerlich (und damit nicht immer unbedingt glaubhaft) sind. Wenn Sie noch mal lesen mögen, wird es Ihnen bestimmt auffallen. Und ich hänge auch nicht irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien gegen die Alternativmedizin nach. Das ist einfach tägliches Geschehen, dass alternative Medizin von den meisten Normalmedizinern so gesehen und behandelt wird. Wir brauchen da nicht mal die Artikel der Skeptiker von GWUP bemühen. Nun ist mal festgestellt worden, dass es Wirkungen gibt, wenn auch die Erklärung dafür noch nicht feststeht. Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang und ob das auch eventuell bei anderen Kranheiten erfolgreich sein könnte wird sich (irgendwann) auch zeigen. Bei Kreuz- und Rückenschmerzen soll es ja auch mit wissenschaftlichen Segen funktionieren. Lassen Sie mir doch da meine Freude.

----------


## hannibal

@ pianoman
wieso Placeboeffekt, denke dass einige Patienten, nach der Akupunktur nie wieder Schmerzen hatten. Genau weiss ich das nicht, diese Patienten kamen in die Praxis und brauchten keine Behandlung mehr .
Jeder Patient glaubt an seine Therapie.

----------


## hannibal

@ katzograpf,
viele Ärzte hier in Berlin sind schon soweit und denken auch an Naturmedizin. 
Liebe Grüße 
hannibal

----------

